# eingaben speichern



## schmitzkatze (22. September 2004)

Hallo.

Kompliziert: Ich möchte eine Tabelle erstellen in der per Mausclick eines von vier verschiedenen Bildern in einer Zelle ausgewählt werden kann. Dieses soll beim erneuten Aufruf der Seite dann dort auch wieder erscheinen. Die Funktion brauch ich zum Erstellen einer Aufgabenübersicht in etwa so:

Aufgabe   Abgabedatum Name1 Name2 Name3 ...

malen

schreiben
...

Die Bildchen sollen dann in der entsprechenden Zelle darstellen, ob das Thema und von wem gerade bearbeitet wird oder vielleicht schon fertig ist, etc.

Bisher sieht das Script für die Bild wie unten stehend aus. Wie mach ich es bloß, dass ich beim erneuten aufrufen der Seite das zu letzt angeklickte Bild zu sehen bekomme?

Schmitzkatze...

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--


<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);

function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}

//-->

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_showHideLayers() { //v6.0
  var i,p,v,obj,args=MM_showHideLayers.arguments;
  for (i=0; i<(args.length-2); i+=3) if ((obj=MM_findObj(args[i]))!=null) { v=args[i+2];
    if (obj.style) { obj=obj.style; v=(v=='show')?'visible':(v=='hide')?'hidden':v; }
    obj.visibility=v; }
}
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body onLoad=";MM_showHideLayers('LayerA','','show','LayerB','','hide','LayerC','','hide','LayerD','','hide')">
<div id="Layer5" style="position:absolute; width:200px; height:115px; z-index:5; left: 100; top: 100;"> 
  <div id="LayerA" style="position:absolute; z-index:1; left: 25px; top: 64px; visibility: visible;"><a href="javascript:;" onclick="MM_showHideLayers('LayerA','','hide','LayerB','','show','LayerC','','hide','LayerD','','hide')"><img src="Images/smiley/unsortiert162.gif" name="bild1" width="21" height="23" border="0" id="bild1"></a></div>
  <div id="LayerB" style="position:absolute; z-index:1; left: 28px; top: 60px; visibility: visible;"><a href="javascript:;" onclick="MM_showHideLayers('LayerA','','hide','LayerB','','hide','LayerC','','show','LayerD','','hide')"><img src="Images/smiley/schlafen001.gif" name="bild11" width="15" height="24" border="0" id="bild1"></a></div>
  <div id="LayerC" style="position:absolute; z-index:3; left: 13px; top: 57px; visibility: visible;"><a href="javascript:;" onclick="MM_showHideLayers('LayerA','','hide','LayerB','','hide','LayerC','','hide','LayerD','','show')"><img src="Images/smiley/unsortiert148.gif" name="bild111" width="30" height="26" border="0" id="bild1"></a></div>
  <div id="LayerD" style="position:absolute; z-index:2; left: 28px; top: 63px; visibility: visible;"><a href="javascript:;" onclick="MM_showHideLayers('LayerA','','show','LayerB','','hide','LayerC','','hide','LayerD','','hide')"><img src="Images/smiley/finger032.gif" name="bild111" width="25" height="18" border="0" id="bild1"></a></div>
</div>
</body>
</html>:(
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. September 2004)

Wenn diese gespeicherten Daten von mehreren Personen/Rechnern geändert/gespeichert/betrachtet werden sollen, benötigst du dazu eine serverseitige Skriptsprache....z.B. PHP.

Wenn eine solche nicht zur Verfügung steht, gehts nicht, ansonsten könntest du dich im PHP-Forum umsehen.


----------

